# Connexion impossible sur la live box



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis ce matin, je ne parviens plus à relever mon courrier dans Mail et à aller sur internet avec safari. Dans Safari la barre bleue de chargement de la page reste bloquée.
Et ceci depuis mon iMac 27' 2012 sous os x 10.8.2.

Je n'y arrive pas non plus avec Firefox et thunderbird. 

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que tout marche depuis mon iPad en wifi également.

J'ai ré-d&#279;marr&#279; plusieurs fois la live box orange sans régler le problème.

Ça ne marche pas non plus en red&#279;marrant sur une partition lion 10.7.3.

Le diagnostic r&#279;seau est OK.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi je peux aller sur internet depuis mon iPad et plus depuis mon iMac , les deux en wifi sur la même box orange.

J'ai lanc&#279; utilitaire de disque et diskwarrior sous lion et ML : rien d'anormal.

Quelqu'un sait-il d'où peut venir le problème ?

Je précise que la live box reconnaît mon iMac apparemment, les voyants lumineux sont OK.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 l'iMac est connecté en wifi, semble-t-il.

Peux-tu tester en te connectant à la box par Ethernet ?

Quand tu dis diagnostic réseau est ok, tous les voyants sont verts ?

Tu peux aussi nous donner capture d'écran de préf système / réseau / avancé, onglets TCP/IP et DNS.


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Février 2013)

Est ce que tu vois le réseau interne quand tu es connecté ?
Vérifie l'adresse ip que la box Orange te donne... Y'a des chances que c soit un truc privé du style 169.150.XXX
Dans ce cas, assigner une ip fixe te permettra de sortir sur Internet


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

Merci pour votre aide.

Faire des captures.d'ecran va être laborieux car je devrai les transférer sur mon iPad avec lequel je suis en train d'écrire (toujours en wifi par la live box)
J'ai 3 adresses de messagerie qui fonctionnaient toutes et sont tombées en rade en même temps, ce qui nous éloigne d'un problème de configuration du réseau.

Les voyants de la live box sont verts, tout est normal.

En fait j'ai fait préférences réseau / Assistant / Diagnostic / wifi / ma box figure dans la liste des réseaux à proximité :  "votre réseau internet semble fonctionner correctement".

Donc à priori le code wifi est toujours reconnu.

Autre indice: je ne peux pas non plus me connecter sous win7 et Linux sous parallels depuis mon iMac, ça me semble plutôt être un problème de wifi ou matériel sur l'iMac, je le crains.

Je vais tester une connexion filaire via ethernet et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Il y a plusieurs causes possibles.

Dans l'immédiat, le premier test à faire c'est par Ethernet.
Reboote la box.

Si tu n'obtiens pas d'accès à Internet, regarde dans préf syst réseau si tu as une adresse IP ou non.


----------



## Larme (22 Février 2013)

Pourrais-tu vérifier que ton adresse WiFi en local est bonne ? en 192.168.X.X, et non pas en 169.254.X.X (en général, c'est l'IP d'erreur d'adressage d'IP) ?
Peux-tu pinguer la Box ?


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

En ethernet mon I est 192.168.1.14
Sous-réseau 255.255.255.0
Routeur 192.168.1.1
Domaine de recherche : home

Pour le WIFI : 192.168.1.12

Je  suis repassé sur l'iMac pour vous répondre : ça fonctionne via ethernet.


En résumé : 

- Pas de connexion WIFI sur l'iMAC sous 4 OS différents et pour 3 adresses de messagerie.

- connexion via éthernet sur l'iMac : OK

- Connexion WIFI vers iPad et iPhone : OK

A mon avis c'est une panne matérielle, borne WIFI de l'iMAC grillée  

Est-ce aussi votre avis ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (22 Février 2013)

_Apple Hardware Test_ peut peut-être détecter ce genre de truc...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Tu as une adresse IP en wifi, donc ça fonctionne.

Si ta carte wifi était HS, tu n'aurais pas d'adresse IP en wifi.
(si tu es bien en adresse IP par DHCP (?), si tu es en IP fixe, dis-le)

Remets-toi en wifi et :

- regarde dans préf syst / réseau si la connexion wifi a un point vert.

- lance Applications / Utilitaire de réseau.
Onglet ping, saisis 192.168.1.1, et clique sur "ping"

Résultat ?

Regarde aussi : pomme / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / wifi : interfaces, en1....


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

Quoi que je ne sais même pas si c'est ça, car j'ai une imprimante WIFI Epson et je viens de lancer une impression sans problème !?!
La communication iMac/Imprimante via le WIFI s'est donc faite...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

On va tester l'accès à Internet :

- Utilitaire de réseau, onglet ping : 192.168.1.1, résultat ?
74.125.132.147, ping, résultat ?

- dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, saisis : 74.125.132.147
Résultat ?

- si pas de résultat, Utilitaire de réseau, onglet Traceroute : saisis 74.125.132.147 et donne le résultat.

- va dans préf syst /réseau/avancé, onglet DNS : qu'y a-t-il dans serveurs DNS ?


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

@ Renaud31 : je suis en DHCP

en WIFI : point vert, connecté

Mon IP 192.168.1.1 : ping OK

Je peux écrire ce présent texte dans le forum, mais j'ai essayé d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre dans Safari, et la page ne charge pas. Je ne peux pas m'envoyer un mail de test non plus.

Et maintenant je vais poster...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

@ Renaud31 : je suis en DHCP

en WIFI : point vert, connecté

Mon IP 192.168.1.1 : ping OK


Et maintenant je vais poster...

Non, ça ne passe pas (barre de progression bleue cale dans la fenêtre de l'adresse) , je dois rebrancher Ethernet pour le faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------

??? Double envoi, 1 en WIFI, l'autre en ethernet.

C'était passé, mais la barre de progression était gelée et je n'avais plus la main.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------

74.125.132.147 m'ouvre une page Google de résultats de recherche sur cette série.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Donne le contenu de l'onglet DNS....

Si jamais c'est vide, saisis 192.168.1.1 (clique sur le signe "+" en bas).


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

74.125.132.147 : ping OK

DNS: 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.1  (donc 2 fois, en grisé)

Ca continue à bloquer (Mail et Safari) dès que je repasse en WIFI


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Quand tu regardes l'onglet DNS, il faut auparavant que tu sélectionnes la connexion en wifi dans la colonne de gauche.

A priori ton problème est DNS (tu atteins Google par son adresse IP), il faut en avoir le coeur net, ensuite on réglera ça par une configuration manuelle en IP fixe, si ça te convient.

D'abord, sélectionne la connexion wifi, et regarde le contenu de l'onglet DNS.


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

A propos de ce Mac / WIFI :


Version des logiciels*:
  CoreWLAN:	3.0.1 (301.11)
  CoreWLANKit:	2.0 (200.10)
  Menu Extra :	8.0 (800.7)
  module configd:	8.0.1 (801.17)
  Informations système:	8.0 (800.1)
  Famille IO80211:	5.0 (500.15)
  Diagnostic Wi-Fi:	1.1 (110.26)
  Utilitaire AirPort:	6.2 (620.33)
  Interfaces:
en1*:
  Type de carte:	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x9A)
  Version du programme interne:	Atheros 9380: XXX
  Adresse MAC:	7c:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
  Locale:	ETSI
  Code du pays:	FR 
  Canaux pris en charge:	1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140
  Activation à distance sans fil:	Géré
  AirDrop:	Géré
  État:	Connecté
  Données du réseau actif:
USER*:
  Mode PHY:	802.11n
  BSSID:	38:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
  Canal:	6
  Code du pays:	FR 
  Type de réseau:	Infrastructure
  Sécurité:	WPA2 Personnel
  Signal/bruit:	-48 dBm / -97 dBm
  Débit de transmission*:	117
  Index MCS:	14
  Autres réseaux Wi-Fi locaux:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Pour retrouver l'accès à Internet, mets-toi en IP fixe, on pourra reconsidérer le DHCP plus tard.. (un ordi fixe n'a AUCUNE raison d'être en DHCP) :

Préférences système / réseau

- sélectionner la connexion wifi à gauche

- en face de "Configuration", cliquer sur "Automatique", puis sur "modifier les configurations"
- cliquer sur le "+" et saisir "IP fixe"
- cliquer sur "Terminé"

Dans "Avancé" :

- onglet "TCP/IP" : 
- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.100
- Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- Routeur : 192.168.1.1

- onglet DNS :
- colonne "Serveurs DNS"
- cliquer sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et saisir : 192.168.1.1

Cliquer sur "OK", puis sur "Appliquer".


Si on souhaite revenir en "Automatique" (via DHCP), cliquer sur "IP fixe" en face de "Configuration", choisir "Automatique", puis cliquer sur "Appliquer".


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

Préfs réseau / WIFI :

Etat : connecté
Wi-Fi est connecté à LBox et possède l'adresse IP 192.168.1.12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h54 ----------

Je n'ai pas cette disposition de fenêtre dans les préfs.

Je n'e trouve pas comment adresser une capture en PJ

J'ai "Nom du réseau" comme menu déroulant pour le WIFI


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

"Configuration", en haut de la fenêtre :

http://hpics.li/ad81a49

Pour passer tes captures : http://www.hostingpics.net/index.html


----------



## alinf34 (22 Février 2013)

Merci Renaud.

J'ai créé l'adresse IP fixe.

Ca fonctionne sous ethernet, mais toujours pas avec le WIFI.

Le problème est que l'éthernet ne fonctionne pas si le WIFI est connecté, ce qui m'oblige à le désactiver le WIFI pour me connecter et penser à débrancher ethernet et activier le WIFI à chaque fois que je voudrai imprimer.

Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que l'iPhone et l'iPad fonctionnent en WIFI avec ma box, et par l'iMac.

Je vais rester en ethernet pour ce weekend et je porterai ma box chez Orange pour la tester, car mes réglages actuels fonctionnaient avant ce matin. Et surtout des réglages de connexions sous d'autres OS ne fonctionnent plus non plus.

Pour moi c'est incompréhensible.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2013)

Ca se corse.

Si tu as encore le courage de tester :

En wifi, saisis 74.125.132.147 dans Safari. 
Si ça t'amène chez Google, c'est bon, ton accès à Internet fonctionne bien.

Essaie d'accéder à une autre page, par exemple www.lemonde.fr
Si ça ne marche pas, mais que ça marche en saisissant : 93.184.220.20, alors on est bien face à un problème de résolution d'adresse.

Dans ce cas, va dans l'onglet DNS (de la connexion wifi), ajoute 8.8.8.8, et glisse le en tête de liste. 
Fais OK, puis Appliquer.

Est-ce qu'avec ça maintenant ça marche ?

(attention en matière de config réseau, si on ne fait pas "Appliquer", les changements ne sont pas pris en compte ! )


----------



## alinf34 (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour à Renaud et à tous,

Non, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas en WIFI, mais uniquement en ethernet avec le WIFI déconnecté. En DHCP comme en IP fixe.
Si je laisse le WIFI activé, ça ne passe pas. La présence du WIFI empêche la connexion ethernet.

Et cela avec toute adresse, Google ou Le Monde, entrée en clair ou en IP.

Comment peut-il y avoir un problème de communication par WIFI entre ma LiveBox et mon iMac, mais pas avec mon iPhone ou mon iPad ?

Ce n'est pas un problème sur Mac OS X, puisque le problème est aussi apparu, en même temps, sous Parallels Desktop/Linux/Win7. Les permissions et le SSD de démarrage sont OK pour Utilitaire de Disques et DiskWarrior.

Si c'est une panne matérielle de la carte WIFI de l'iMac, comment se fait-il que je puisse imprimer en WIFI depuis mon iMac ? Et tu m'a montré que ce n'était pas le cas.

Problème au niveau de la carte WIFI de la LiveBox ? Mais elle fonctionne avec iOS 6.

- Le problème est au niveau de l'iMac ? Matériel, logiciel, config ?

- ou bien la carte WIFI de ma LiveBox est devenue incapable de reconnaître physiquement l'iMac ? 
Et perturbe la connexion ethernet si elle est connectée ? Tout en continuant de reconnaître mes "iDevices" ? Comment le vérifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne crois pas que le wifi empêche Ethernet de fonctionner, mais dans les préf syst / réseau, on peut définir l'ordre des services : si le wifi est en tête de liste, à partir du moment où le wifi est activé, l'Ethernet n'est pas utilisé.
Si tu passes l'Erhernet en tête de liste, tu seras connecté par Ethernet, même si le wifi est activé.

Si tu n'as pas accès à Google ou le Monde par leurs adresses IP, ce n'est pas un problème de DNS.

La communication entre le Mac et la box se fait, puisque tu avais une adresse IP en DHCP, et tu peux imprimer..
Si par exemple un filtrage par adresse MAC était appliqué, tu ne pourrais même pas te connecter à la box (ni imprimer, à fortiori).

Dans l'immédiat (le temps de réfléchir) :

Mets toi en wifi (débranche Ethernet), et fais un Traceroute sur:  74.125.132.94

Utilitaire de réseau, onglet Traceroute. Donne copié-collé du résultat.


----------



## alinf34 (23 Février 2013)

Traceroute a démarré&#8230;

traceroute to 74.125.132.94 (74.125.132.94), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
 1  livebox (192.168.1.1)  2.565 ms  2.429 ms  2.215 ms
 2  * * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *
traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
25 traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *
traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
26 traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *
traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
27 traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *
traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
28 traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 *traceroute: sendto: Can't assign requested address
traceroute: wrote 74.125.132.94 72 chars, ret=-1
 * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
31  * * *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

Dans Utilitaire de réseau > Infos, j'ai pour le WIFI :

Adresse IP : 192.168.1.17
Débit de la liaison : 130 MBit/s
Etat de la liaison : active

Paquets envoyés: 10 364
Erreurs à l'envoi : 0
Paquets reçus : 1440
Erreurs à la réception : 0
Collisions : 0


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

OK, donc tu ne "sors" pas de la Livebox...

Pour info quand ça marche ça donne ça (connexion Orange) :

traceroute to 74.125.132.94 (74.125.132.94), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  5.975 ms  5.440 ms  5.436 ms
 2  atoulouse-159-1-36-1.w92-134.abo.wanadoo.fr (92.XXXXXXX)  27.277 ms  26.555 ms  26.194 ms
 3  10.125.174.138 (10.125.174.138)  26.325 ms  26.192 ms  28.253 ms
 4  xe-2-2-1-0.nctou202.toulouse.francetelecom.net (193.249.214.6)  26.233 ms  25.620 ms  26.400 ms
 5  ae43-0.nipoi102.poitiers.francetelecom.net (193.252.160.54)  83.012 ms  36.549 ms  34.212 ms
 6  81.253.184.30 (81.253.184.30)  43.249 ms  42.334 ms  43.772 ms
 7  google-9.gw.opentransit.net (193.251.254.18)  113.626 ms  119.728 ms  127.945 ms
 8  72.14.238.228 (72.14.238.228)  41.148 ms  41.576 ms  41.248 ms
 9  72.14.235.169 (72.14.235.169)  46.874 ms  41.979 ms  41.954 ms
10  209.85.253.20 (209.85.253.20)  47.391 ms  86.067 ms  46.852 ms
11  209.85.251.231 (209.85.251.231)  46.049 ms  47.341 ms  46.152 ms
12  * * *
13  wb-in-f94.1e100.net (74.125.132.94)  46.843 ms  47.119 ms  46.412 ms


A tout hasard, utilises-tu PeerGuardian ou équivalent ?

Un VPN ?


----------



## alinf34 (23 Février 2013)

Non, ni l'un ni l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Ca dépasse mes modestes compétences.

Ou alors un truc évident auquel je ne pense pas pour l'instant.

Mais que ça marche en Ethernet et pas en wifi (alors que tu es connecté) me laisse sec..


----------



## alinf34 (23 Février 2013)

Je te remercie pour le temps passé et tes recherches, c'est vraiment très sympa de ta part.

J'avais pensé faire un reset de ma LiveBox.
Si ça ne fonctionne, pas la porterai chez Orange.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Le reset de la Box est une très bonne idée, ça supprimera sans doute une bizarrerie.

Si ça marche, fais le savoir STP.

Sinon, dans les solutions possibles (celles que je testerais si j'étais sur place) il y a :

- purger le cache DNS, dans le Terminal (tu peux le faire) :

sudo dscacheutil -flushcache

- effacer entièrement la configuration wifi (préf système et Trousseaux d'accès) et repartir de zéro (rebooter le routeur, et recréer la connexion).

Mais ça ne concerne que OS X, or tu dis que tu as les mêmes problèmes sous d'autres OS, donc : Livebox.


----------



## alinf34 (23 Février 2013)

Le reset de la LiveBox n'a rien résolu.

 J'ai purgé le cache DNS via le terminal, puis avec ONYX et le problème persiste en DHCP comme en IP fixe.

Je ferai tester ma LiveBox lundi, et je demanderai l'échange de toute façon.

Encore merci à toi.

Vu la bizarrerie de la panne je reviendrai sur ce fil pour dire ce qu'il en est.

Bon week-end


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2013)

Merci d'avance pour le retour.

Si le reset Livebox n'a rien résolu, le pb est dans le Mac.... 

Aurais-tu le courage de tester la suppression / recréation de la connexion wifi ?

Si oui je te donne la recette.

D'autre part et à tout hasard : fais une réparation des permissions dans utilitaire de disque (à moins que tu l'aies déjà faite avec Onyx).

Encore autre chose : sur les Livebox, le filtrage par adresse MAC est activé par défaut, non ?
Par conséquent quand on fait un reset, il est actif.
Teste en le désactivant.
(mais en principe si c'était le problème tu ne pourrais pas te connecter à la box, or tu t'y connectes).


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas pu aller chez Orange aujourd'hui pour faire tester ma box.

J'ai réparé les permissions dès que j'ai vu qu'il y avait un problème, + Diskwarrior + Onyx.

Ca me semble être un bonne idée de supprimer ma connexion wifi, de redémarrer le Mac et de la re-configurer.

Que faut-il faire ?

Préférences réseau > wifi > cliquer sur (-) ? Je n'ose pas le faire sans être sûr du résultat.

Et ensuite ? Il me faut juste avoir le code wifi pour réinstaller ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

 en relisant le sujet hier j'ai trouvé des incohérences concernant l'accès à des sites web par le nom ou par l'IP.

C'est peut-être dû au fait que tu étais connecté par Ethernet en croyant être en wifi ou l'inverse.
Faudrait reprendre ça de façon très méthodique.

Tu peux faire suppression / re-création de la connexion, ça règle certains problèmes, mais dans ton cas je n'y crois pas trop.
Il faut tenter néanmoins.

Fais intégralement ceci (tu auras besoin de la clé de sécurité du réseau) :


1. Désactiver Airport/le wifi

2. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

3. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

4. Activer Airport/le wifi

5. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

6. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

Bonsoir Renaud,

J'ai suivi tes consignes, pour supprimer et re-configurer ma connexion wifi.

Cela n'a pas résolu le problème, j'ai du re-brancher le câble Ethernet pour pouvoir me connecter.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

C'est logique, puisque tu as ce même problème sous les autres OS, pas seulement sous OS X.

J'espère que Polo35230 va passer par ici, il aura peut-être des idées, moi je n'en ai pas.

J'ai fait quelques recherches et trouvé des pistes, mais ça me parait tiré par les cheveux, et je ne sais pas comment on met en oeuvre les solutions.

Par curiosité tu vas faire ça, après être sûr d'être connecté par wifi.
(débranche le câble).

Utilitaire de réseau, Port Scan.

Saisis localhost dans le champ, et fais "Analyser".
Ensuite saisis 192.168.1.1 , et fais "Analyser"

Donne copié-collé des résultats.

Le but est de voir si, par hasard, certains ports qui devraient être ouverts ne le sont pas...


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

*localhost* :

Port Scan a démarré&#8230;

Port Scanning host: 127.0.0.1

	 Open TCP Port: 	22     		ssh
	 Open TCP Port: 	80     		http
	 Open TCP Port: 	88     		kerberos
	 Open TCP Port: 	110    		pop3
	 Open TCP Port: 	143    		imap
	 Open TCP Port: 	548    		afpovertcp
	 Open TCP Port: 	631    		ipp
	 Open TCP Port: 	993    		imaps
	 Open TCP Port: 	995    		pop3s
	 Open TCP Port: 	3031   		eppc
	 Open TCP Port: 	4000   		terabase
	 Open TCP Port: 	5900   		rfb
	 Open TCP Port: 	8021   		intu-ec-client
	 Open TCP Port: 	12080
	 Open TCP Port: 	12110
	 Open TCP Port: 	12143
	 Open TCP Port: 	12993
	 Open TCP Port: 	12995
	 Open TCP Port: 	49152
Port Scan a terminé&#8230;

*192.168.1.1* :

Port Scan a démarré&#8230;

Port Scanning host: 192.168.1.1

	 Open TCP Port: 	80     		http
	 Open TCP Port: 	110    		pop3
	 Open TCP Port: 	139    		netbios-ssn
	 Open TCP Port: 	143    		imap
	 Open TCP Port: 	445    		microsoft-ds
	 Open TCP Port: 	631    		ipp
	 Open TCP Port: 	993    		imaps
	 Open TCP Port: 	995    		pop3s
	 Open TCP Port: 	2006   		invokator
	 Open TCP Port: 	49152
	 Open TCP Port: 	49153
	 Open TCP Port: 	60000
Port Scan a terminé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

En comparant avec les résultats chez moi, on voit que le port 53 n'est pas ouvert sur ta Livebox, alors qu'il est ouvert sur mon modem/routeur.

Il semble que ce port soit en lien avec les DNS (Wikipédia) :

_"DNS utilise en général UDP et le port 53. La taille maximale des paquets utilisée est de 512 octets. Si une réponse dépasse cette taille, la norme prévoit que la requête doit être renvoyée sur le port TCP 53. Ce cas est cependant rare et évité, et les firewalls bloquent souvent le port TCP 53."_ 

A tout hasard (tout ça dépasse mes compétences), désactive le pare-feu du Mac et teste.

Si pas mieux, désactive le pare-feu de la Livebox et teste.

Histoire de voir si quelque chose bouge.

Cependant ça n'expliquerait pas pourquoi ça marcherait en Ethernet et pas en wifi...


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

En tapant "livebox" dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, la configuration des ports s'affiche : le port 53 de la livebox est activé, en protocole TCP et UDP.


HTTP:80 - HTTPS:443 - POP3:110 - POP3: 995 - SMTPAuth:587 - SMTP:25 - FTP:21 SSH:22 - NTP:123 - NNTP:119 - WINS:42 - *DNS:53* - IMAP:143

J'ai essayé en suspendant le coupe-feu du Mac , mais il est impossible de couper celui de la livebox (seulement un choix entre 4 niveaux est possible). Le problème persiste.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

J'ai présenté le problème à mon frère qui est plus calé que moi en réseaux.

Il me dit que c'est incompréhensible.

Ca ne t'avance pas


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

Non Renaud, ça ne m'avance pas vraiment 

Si on s'en tient à la logique, la cause est matérielle, logicielle, ou erreur de configuration de la connexion.

Or ces 3 hypothèses sont toutes infirmées : 

- matérielle : NON a priori car le wifi de la box fonctionne avec mon iPhone et mon iPad, et le wifi de l'iMac fonctionne avec mon imprimante wifi.

- logicielle ou configuration de la connexion: NON a priori, car la panne est apparue en même temps sous 4 OS différents.

Bon. Je vais commencer par procéder à un échange de ma livebox, on verra bien.

Sinon je contacterai l'Apple Store de Montpellier (25 Km de chez moi) pour qu'ils révisent mon iMac. (sous garantie et acheté en ligne sur l'Apple Store).

En dernier recours j'envisagerai sérieusement de libérer le lutin malicieux coincé à l'intérieur ou de m'attacher les services d'un exorciste.

Un grand merci pour ton aide et tes recherches en tout cas !  

Mais à l'impossible nul n'est tenu.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

Pourrais-tu te mettre en wi-fi, bien vérifier que tu es connecté à la box (accès à l'interface) et saisir ifconfig dans le Terminal, puis sélectionner la réponse concernant en1 (interface wifi), pour comparer avec ce que j'ai :

en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether e0:f8:47:13:XX:XX 
	inet 192.168.1.102 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: autoselect
	status: active


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 
	inet6 xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.1.16 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: autoselect
	status: active

J'ai aussi 192.168.1.16 pour l'IP fixe , tout comme dans la page Orange de choix du niveau du pare-feu, mais IP 192.168.1.100 pour l'Ethernet.

---------

Dans Préférences > Réseau > IP fixe > Avancé :

> Wi-Fi : sécurité WPA/WPA2 Personnel

> Configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
  192.168.1.16 / 255.255.255.0 / 192.168.1.1
  IPv6 : Automatique

> DNS 192.168.1.1

> WINS : Nom NetBIOS : IMAC / WORKGROUP
  Serveur : plage vide

> 802.1X : la plage est vide, "activer la connexion automatique" coché.

> Proxys : aucun protocole configuré. "Utiliser les réglages proxy pour les notes et domaines : *local, 169.xxx/16 / "Utiliser le mode FTP passif (PASV) : coché

> Matériel : Adresse MAC : xx: etc / Configurer : "Automatiquement" / MTU : "Standard (1500) en grisé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

La seule différence visible est liée au fait que j'ai désactivé IPV6, mais peu importe.

Il est possible que le problème soit dans la box ? Aucune idée.

Si tu avais eu un autre modem/routeur ou un autre Mac, tu aurais pu tester la connexion en wifi sur autre chose que la Livebox.

Je suppose que tu n'as pas un autre réseau wifi accessible (wifi public, voisin sympa) ?

C'est vraiment très étrange, j'ai eu beaucoup de misères avec les Livebox, mais jamais celle-là (si elle est en cause).

Tu n'aurais pas une borne Airport dispo, ou un autre point d'accès wifi dispo ???
(tu le connecterais à la Livebox par Ethernet, créerais un nouveau réseau....)
Si ça marche : le pb est dans la Livebox, si ça ne marche pas, le pb est dans le Mac.


----------



## alinf34 (25 Février 2013)

Je vais commencer par un échange de box chez Orange.

Dans un deuxième temps j'ai une amie qui acceptera de me communiquer son code Wi-Fi.

Dans un troisième temps, j'appellerai le SAV Apple.

Encore Merci Renaud.


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Cela ne s'arrange pas, je n'arrive plus à relever mon courrier depuis hier soir sur toutes mes adresses (Orange, icloud, Gmail)  

J'ai appelé Orange, 3ème interlocuteur: guère eu le temps d'expliquer mon problème car la communication a coupé  

Ma résidence recevant la fibre, j'ai appelé Numéricable pour ouvrir une ligne, ce qui sera fait la semaine prochaine.

Donc mon problème est en stand by, je saurai la semaine prochaine si ça vient de la box ou de l'iMac.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

C'est bien, de s'acharner...

Comme l'a dit Renaud, c'est vraisemblablement un pb DNS.

Si on part du principe que depuis un iPad en wifi, on peut naviguer sr le net, c'est pas un pb DNS sur la box.

Le Mac pourrait bien être en cause. Mais bon, il y a plein de trucs pas logiques..

Perso, j'irai dans dans l'interface d'administration de la box (paramètres avancés)
-Dans l'onglet DNS, relever l'adresses IP du DNS primaire.

Sur leMac
-Débrancher le câble ethernet.
-Rebooter le Mac
-Regarder dans la configuration réseau. Airport doit être en vert. Sinon, activer l'interface wifi
-Dans la configuration DNS d'airport, vérifier qu'il y a bien une adresse IP, un masque et une passerelle (routeur) d'affectés.
-Mettre comme serveur DNS celui relevé dans la box (enlever 192.168.1.1). Bien faire "Appliquer" pour prendre en compte les modifs.

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, faire:

telnet AdresseIPduDNSprimaire 53   (on vérifie qu'on peut bien se connecter au DNS primaire d'Orange sur le port 53)
La réponse doit être quelque chose comme ça: "Connected to dns-adsl-gpe3-m.orange.fr."

Ensuite, tjs dans une fenêtre Terminal, faire:
ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
Puis, faire
nslookup google.fr

Les résultats donneront peut-être des indications...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Ah, du renfort 

Voici les résultats chez moi, connexion Orange :

DNS primaire : 80.10.246.1
DNS secondaire : 81.253.149.10

MacBook-de-Truc:~ Truc$ telnet 80.10.246.1 53
Trying 80.10.246.1...
Connected to dns-adsl-gpe1-a.wanadoo.fr.

Trying 81.253.149.10...
Connected to dns-adsl-gpe4-m.orange.fr.

PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=46 time=59.739 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=60.832 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=59.794 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=59.628 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=60.677 ms

 nslookup google.fr
Server:		192.168.1.1
Address:	192.168.1.1#53
Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	google.fr
Address: 173.194.78.94


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour Polo,

Depuis cette nuit je ne peux plus envoyer et recevoir de courrier, sauf DE TEMPS EN TEMPS avec mon adresse Orange !?!
Mes adresses iCloud et Gmail sont HS dans les deux sens.
Quand à Safari (ou Firefox) la barre bleue de chargement de la page bloquent toujours en Wi-Fi.

Ce qui est nouveau, c'est le comportement de l'iPhone et de l'iPad qui maintenant cafouillent aussi !
Souvent la relève est presque toujours impossible sur toutes mes BAL, ou en insistant les deux iDevices finissent parfois par rapatrier quelques  messages qui ne sont pas les mêmes sur les deux appareils !?!
Et je sais qu'il y a des messages que je reçois tous les matins que je n'ai pas reçus.

----------------------------

J'ai tapé "livebox" dans la barre d'adresse de Safari et j'ai pas mal de renseignements. Notamment :

Configuration DHCP :

Adresse IP de la Livebox : 192.168.1.1

Apple-TV - 192.168.1.11

iMac - 192.168.1.13

iPad - 192.168.1.15

EPSONC6DF16 - 192.168.1.14

PC32 - 192.168.1.1

Et une adresse DNS primaire du type XX.XXX.XXX.X
Ainsi qu'une DNS secondaire.

--------------------------

Maintenant je vais faire la manoeuvre que tu préconises et je reviens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------

Dand Préfs Réseau  > W-Fi (en vert) > Avancé > DNS, 2 cases:

 - à gauche : Serveurs DNS : IP changée
 - à droite : vide
Aucune affectation de masque ou de passerelle.

Après reboot, câble Ethernet débranché, Wi-Fi connecté :

Last login: Tue Feb 26 15:26:48 on ttys000
iMac-2:~ Alain$ telnet AdresseIPduDNSprimaire 53
AdresseIPduDNSprimaire: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
iMac-2:~ Alain$ ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
ns
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
iMac-2:~ Alain$ nslookup google.fr
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Pas la peine de "masquer" les IP des serveurs DNS de Orange : ils sont publics et connus.

Quand tu dis pas de passerelle ni de sous réseau : ces infos sont dans l'onglet TCP/IP, pas l'onglet DNS.

Tu dois avoir dans l'onglet TCP/IP, si tu es connecté à la box : 

IPV4 : 192.168.1.13
ss-réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1

Comme t'a suggéré Polo, tu pourrais dans l'onglet DNS remplacer 192.168.1.1 par les DNS de Orange : 

80.10.246.2
80.10.246.129
(ceux-là ou ceux que tu trouves dans la Livebox)

Ceci au cas où la box aurait perdu l'aptitude à faire la redirection vers les serveurs DNS.
N'oublie pas de faire OK puis Appliquer.


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

@ Renaud,

Nous n'avons pas les mêmes DNS:

Primaire : 81.253.149.1
Secondaire : 80.10.246.3

iPV4 : 192.168.1.12
SR : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

As-tu regardé dans l'onglet TCP/IP  pour voir les adresses IP, masque et passerelle?
Parce que là, en wifi, il n'y a rien de configuré au niveau réseau. 
Dans l'onglet TCP/IP, tu as "configurer IPv4" via DHCP?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Il en existe au moins une dizaine, rien que pour Orange :

Sur leur site :
80.10.246.2
80.10.246.129

Ceux qu'utilise mon routeur actuellement :
80.10.246.1
81.253.149.10

Tous ceux que je connais :
80.10.246.1
80.10.246.2
80.10.246.3
80.10.246.129
80.10.246.130
80.10.246.132
81.253.149.1
81.253.149.2
81.253.149.3
81.253.149.4
81.253.149.9
81.253.149.10
81.253.149.11
81.253.149.12


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

alinf34 a dit:


> @ Renaud,
> 
> Nous n'avons pas les mêmes DNS:
> 
> ...



Bon, alors, tu as bien tt ce qu'il faut pour aller sur internet.

Chez moi , le 81.253.149.1 marche.

Refais
ping -c5 192.168.1.1
ping -c5 8.8.8.8
nslookup google.fr
telnet 81.253.149.1 53

pour voir...

Autrement, c'est peut-etre un pb de qualité du signal wifi.
Essaye avec des pings plus longs. Par exemple:
ping -c 10 -s 1400  192.168.1.1


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

@ Polo :

IPv4 configuré manuellement 192.168.1.12, même valeurs en DHCP.

IPv6 automatiquement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h07 ----------

Terminal


Last login: Tue Feb 26 16:09:17 on ttys000
iMac-2:~ Alain$ ping -c 5 192.168.1.1
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=1.561 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=2.248 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=2.035 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.364 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.374 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 1.364/1.716/2.248/0.360 ms
iMac-2:~ Alain$ ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=48 time=37.639 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=193.138 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=37.685 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=37.865 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=61.368 ms

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 37.639/73.539/193.138/60.496 ms
iMac-2:~ Alain$ nslookup google.fr
Server:		192.168.1.1
Address:	192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:	google.fr
Address: 173.194.78.94

iMac-2:~ Alain$ telnet 81.253.149.1 53
Trying 81.253.149.1...
Connected to dns-adsl-gpe3-l.orange.fr.
Escape character is '^]'.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------

Safari bloque toujours et j'ai toujours des triangles avec un point d'exclamation en face mes BAL, triangles qui disparaissent furtivement de temps à autres sur une BAL et permet de relever un message.

Une amie m'a envoyé un message il y a près d'une heure sur mon adresse Orange.fr : je l'ai reçu sur mon iPhone puis sur mon iPad, pas sur mon iMac ou toutes les BAL ont un triangle en ce moment.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

Bon, c'est déjà mieux.

Par contre, le "nslookup ne doit pas renvoyer 192.168.1.1" comme serveur, mais 81.253.149.1
Il faudrait à nouveau regarder la configuration DNS du Mac, et mettre 81.253.149.1 en premier.
Parce que là, on utilise le DNS relai de la box (mais on remarque que ça marche quand même... 

Autrement, c'est peut-etre un pb de qualité du signal wifi.
Les messages courts marchent, mais pas les longs...
Essage avec des pings plus long. Par exemple:
ping -c 10 -l 1400  192.168.1.1

Pour voir s'il n'y a pas trop d'erreurs, peux-t faire un 
netstat -s
et renvoyer uniquement le début (le pavé "tcp") STP?

Et puis, pendant qu'on y est, la totale:
ifconfig
netstat -r


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

Le DNS pour le Wi-Fi est bien le 81.253.149.1 dans mes préfs, mais est resté 192.168.1.1 dans les préfs Ethernet.
Dois-je le changer aussi ?

Je ping et je reviens

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

J'ai lancé 20 pings à la suite, et c'est OK.

J'ai ouvert l'utilitaire réseau et j'envoie des pings illimités sur le 192.168.1.1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

*Terminal : netstat -s*

----------


--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
20 packets transmitted, 20 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 1.304/1.406/1.546/0.061 ms
iMac-2:~ Alain$ netstat -s
tcp:
	26425 packets sent
		6353 data packets (9074345 bytes)
		150 data packets (56386 bytes) retransmitted
		0 resends initiated by MTU discovery
		15004 ack-only packets (3 delayed)
		0 URG only packets
		0 window probe packets
		1452 window update packets
		3466 control packets
		0 data packets sent after flow control
	22130 packets received
		9368 acks (for 9071901 bytes)
		2165 duplicate acks
		0 acks for unsent data
		11246 packets (13593826 bytes) received in-sequence
		263 completely duplicate packets (153458 bytes)
		1 old duplicate packet
		1 packet with some dup. data (1322 bytes duped)
		281 out-of-order packets (357906 bytes)
		0 packets (0 bytes) of data after window
		0 window probes
		600 window update packets
		47 packets received after close
		0 bad resets
		0 discarded for bad checksums
		0 discarded for bad header offset fields
		0 discarded because packet too short
	1695 connection requests
	562 connection accepts
	36 bad connection attempts
	0 listen queue overflows
	1870 connections established (including accepts)
	2372 connections closed (including 58 drops)
		70 connections updated cached RTT on close
		70 connections updated cached RTT variance on close
		2 connections updated cached ssthresh on close
	138 embryonic connections dropped
	8807 segments updated rtt (of 9144 attempts)
	3038 retransmit timeouts
		2 connections dropped by rexmit timeout
		0 connections dropped after retransmitting FIN
	0 persist timeouts
		0 connections dropped by persist timeout
	134 keepalive timeouts
		0 keepalive probes sent
		134 connections dropped by keepalive
	4 correct ACK header predictions
	8533 correct data packet header predictions
	9 SACK recovery episodes
	1 segment rexmit in SACK recovery episodes
	1440 byte rexmits in SACK recovery episodes
	28 SACK options (SACK blocks) received
	257 SACK options (SACK blocks) sent
	0 SACK scoreboard overflow

---------------------

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h42 ----------

Dans l'utilitaire de réseau, les ping font environ 1,3 à 1,5 ms, mais certains sont beaucoup plus longs (jusqu'à 142 ms)


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

alinf34 a dit:


> Le DNS pour le Wi-Fi est bien le 81.253.149.1 dans mes préfs, mais est resté 192.168.1.1 dans les préfs Ethernet.
> Dois-je le changer aussi ?


Alors là, je ne comprends plus. Le câble ethernet est bien débranché?
Dans la conf airport, ll n'y a bien que le serveur DNS 81.253.149.1 ?
Parce que, en wifi, le "nslookup google.fr doit répondre en disant que le serveur DNS est 81.253.149.1, et pas 192.168.1.1

Il ne faut pas toucher à la conf ethernet

Dans le Terminal, fais un ping long pour voir...
ping -c 10 -s 1400 192.168.1.1

Pour les temps de réponse des pings, tout dépend ce qu'on ping (un équipement du Lan, ou sur internet), et de la bande passante dispo sur les différents tronçons.


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

J'ai fini par recevoir le mail de mon amie au bout d'une heure 40, entre 2 triangles sur ma BAL Orange.fr.
Ca passe au compte-goutte.
Il y a de toute façon une défaillance de mon FAI par ailleurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------

Last login: Tue Feb 26 16:57:19 on ttys000
iMac-2:~ Alain$ nslookup google.fr
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

Le ping est lancé dans le Terminal.

Dans l'utilitaire de réseau, j'ai ça par exemple :



64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=377 ttl=64 time=1.322 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=378 ttl=64 time=50.322 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=379 ttl=64 time=1.396 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=380 ttl=64 time=1.466 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=381 ttl=64 time=1.423 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=382 ttl=64 time=1.577 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=383 ttl=64 time=1.437 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=384 ttl=64 time=1.425 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=385 ttl=64 time=1.380 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=386 ttl=64 time=1.440 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=387 ttl=64 time=1.332 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=388 ttl=64 time=1.377 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=389 ttl=64 time=1.397 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=390 ttl=64 time=1.413 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=391 ttl=64 time=1.364 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=392 ttl=64 time=1.300 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=393 ttl=64 time=1.369 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=394 ttl=64 time=141.572 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=395 ttl=64 time=1.367 ms

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

Dans le Terminal :

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=117 ttl=64 time=1.362 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=118 ttl=64 time=249.928 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=119 ttl=64 time=1.377 ms


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Pire encore, cette séquence  à près de 6 secondes avec interruptions :


64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=83 ttl=64 time=1.440 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=84 ttl=64 time=1.445 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 85
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=86 ttl=64 time=2.522 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=87 ttl=64 time=2.392 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 88
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=88 ttl=64 time=1289.657 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=89 ttl=64 time=319.351 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=90 ttl=64 time=1735.764 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=91 ttl=64 time=734.775 ms
Request timeout for icmp_seq 93
Request timeout for icmp_seq 94
Request timeout for icmp_seq 95
Request timeout for icmp_seq 96
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=92 ttl=64 time=5795.825 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=93 ttl=64 time=4794.824 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=94 ttl=64 time=3794.031 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=95 ttl=64 time=2793.357 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=96 ttl=64 time=1792.588 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=97 ttl=64 time=791.598 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=98 ttl=64 time=2.842 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=99 ttl=64 time=4.462 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=100 ttl=64 time=2.638 ms


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

alinf34 a dit:


> Pire encore, cette séquence  à près de 6 secondes avec interruptions :


Là, on est dans des problèmes de connexion wifi...

C'est une autre piste : ----> changer de canal, utiliser iStumbler pour voir l'environnement wifi, etc...


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

Alors, c'est vrai que sur le réseau local, les pings vers la box sont pas très bon, voire mauvais (249ms, c'est la cata), mais tu n'as pas de perte.
On voit aussi qu le nslookup ne marche pas toujours.
Il y a un décodeur TV sur ton Lan?

Fais plusieurs essais dans le terminal:
nslookup rugbyrama.fr
nslookup lemonde.fr

ping -c 10 -s 1400 192.168.1.1
ping -c 10 -s 1400 91.212.202.12


J'avais pas vu les derniers pings!
Bon, c'est bien sur la portion wifi que ça coince...
Ce n'est pas un pb DNS.
Les pertes, c'est ce qui explique que parfois les nslookup passent, et parfois pas.
Je pense que les pings longs vont avoir beaucoup de mal à passer!

Maintenant, faudrait savoir qu'elle est l'interface wifi qui pose pb. Côté Mac ou côté Box?

Dans le "netstat -s", il y a quand même un compteur qui fait peur:
3038 retransmit timeouts   (si ce sont des retransmissions sur timeout), c'est que le mac n'a pas reçu les acquittements correspondants, et donc a dû réemettre. Pas bon...


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

Je vais commencer par changer de canal Wi-Fi (passer à 5, c'est ça ?) . Je ne sais pas comment on fait ça.

Et je vais télécharger iStumbler.

2 X 1400 ping, cela fera 2 heures sans pouvoir aller sur le forum (ethernet débranché).

Ma Box TV Orange était en veille (je l'ai arrêtée) et l'AppleTV était éteinte.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Tu vas dans l'interface de la LB, rubrique wifi, décale de plusieurs canaux, au moins 3.

Mais plutôt que changer au pif, utilise iStumbler et choisis un canal "libre" et éloigné des autres autant que possible.


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

iStumbler 0.98 est incompatible ML, et je ne trouve pas de version plus récente.

Je vais tester ça : IPscanner

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/15326/ip-scanner


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

alinf34 a dit:


> J
> 2 X 1400 ping, cela fera 2 heures sans pouvoir aller sur le forum (ethernet débranché).



Non, ce sont 10 pings d'une longueur de 1400 octets (au lieu de 64 octets).
C'est rapide. 
Ca permet de mettre en évidence les pbs sur une liaison
Mais bon, on a vu qu'il y avait un pb de wifi...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Non IPScanner c'est autre chose, il ne va pas te montrer les réseaux wifi !!

iStumbler marche sous ML, je l'utilise (99) : http://www.istumbler.net


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

iTumbler 0.99 donne :

Niveau du signal : 58 %
Bruit : 9 %
Canal 6

Je retourne donc dans la config livebox pour changer de canal


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

L'intérêt de iStumbler, c'est de lister tous les réseaux présents autour de toi.

Si tu ne vois QUE ton réseau, il n'y a pas de problème.

Si tu vois d'autres réseaux, regarde sur quels canaux ils sont, et choisis un canal non utilisé, en te mettant le plus loin possible des canaux utilisés par les autres réseaux.


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

C'est fait, j'avais deux voisins qui avaient des scores similaires aux miens, je les ai "mis à distance" en me mettant sur le canal 9, ils sont passés dans l'orange.

Cela n'a pas  amélioré mes scores pour le signal et le bruit.

Je fais les ping demandés par Polo.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Tes scores signal et bruit sont tout à fait OK pour avoir une bonne connexion par wifi, sous réserve qu'il n'y ait pas d'interférences, et pas d'autres problèmes.

Avec par exemple signal à 45 et bruit à 18, on peut avoir une excellente connexion, stable, avec un ping régulier et un très bon débit de téléchargement.
(ce sont les valeurs que j'ai actuellement)

Mais je n'ai jamais aucun problème d'interférence : pas de voisin à moins de 300m....


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

J'habite dans une petite résidence, j'ai 9 voisins décelables en Wi-Fi, 2 étaient dans le vert à mon niveau, les autres dans le rouge.

Terminal :

Last login: Tue Feb 26 18:18:47 on ttys001
iMac-2:~ Alain$ *ping -c 10 -s 1400 192.168.1.1*
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 1400 data bytes
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=5.253 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=27.694 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.135 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3.595 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=3.045 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=3.850 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=3.095 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=3.440 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=3.559 ms
1408 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=2.954 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 2.954/5.962/27.694/7.272 ms
iMac-2:~ Alain$ *ping -c 10 -s 1400 91.212.202.12*
PING 91.212.202.12 (91.212.202.12): 1400 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
Request timeout for icmp_seq 6
Request timeout for icmp_seq 7
Request timeout for icmp_seq 8


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Février 2013)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste du wifi...
Ca marche mieux, maintenant, après le changement de canal?

Parce que là, le ping long sur la box marche pas mal, mais celui sur internet pas du tout.
On pourrait dire que ça marche côté local, mais pas côté internet.
Mais le raisonnement ne tient pas, car on a vu tout à lheure sur les pings (en continu) sur la box qu'il y avait un pb de wifi aléatoire.

Un bon test pour savoir si le pb vient de la box ou du Mac serait de faire deux pings (en continu) simultanément:
Le premier à partir du Mac, et le deuxième à partir de l'iPAD.
Si les deux ping ont des pbs en même temps, le pb est côté box.
Si le ping à partir du mac a des pbs, mais pas celui à partir de l'iPad, le pb est côté wifi Mac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Un petit hors sujet, mais qui a un rapport quand même 

Dans les Macs sous ML, il y a une application "Diagnostic du Wi-fi" qui permet de voir les réseaux.

Elle est là : HD / Système / Library / CoreServices.

Le plus simple, c'est de faire clic droit / copier, et en mettre une copie dans le dossier Applications.

Quand on la lance, ça réalise un diagnostic, et pond un rapport.

Dans la barre de menu, il y a Présentation / Outils réseaux :


----------



## alinf34 (26 Février 2013)

J'ai trouvé une app pour iOS gratuite : *Free Ping*.

Elle donne des résultats de 4 à 347 ms pour l'iPad et de 0,4 à 274 ms sur l'iPhone !!!

Si cette app est fiable, le Wi-Fi de la Livebox pose problème.
Quelque part ça me rassure.

Je verrai ce qu'il en est la semaine prochaine lorsque j'aurai changé d'opérateur.

Un grand merci à *Renaud*  et à *Polo*. 

En début de fil *Larme* évoquait la possibilité d'un test par *Apple hardware Test*.
Le reboot "touche D" est inactif, AHT ne doit pas être intégré à ML apparemment).

Je n'ai pas AHT depuis que je télécharge les OS, mais serait-il en mesure de tester physiquement la carte Wi-Fi de mon Mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Bien vu Renaud pour cette application cachée qui aurait sa place dans Applications > Utilitaires.

Chez moi elle n'a pas le même aspect et donne ceci  pour ma connexion Wi-Fi :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2013)

Chez moi ça ressemble à ça (version 1.1) : 










Le rapport :


launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/pingdfgw.sh
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=1008.886 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=9.106 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=69.169 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=132.647 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=92.581 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 9.106/262.478/1008.886/375.343 ms
launch: curl -sS -m 10 http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html
launch: host invalid.
Host invalid. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
launch: nc -zv smtp.me.com 25
launch: scutil --proxy
launch: sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding
launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/firewall.sh
net.inet.ip.forwarding: 0
65535 allow ip from any to any
TRANSLATION RULES:
nat-anchor "com.apple/*" all
rdr-anchor "com.apple/*" all

FILTER RULES:
scrub-anchor "com.apple/*" all fragment reassemble
anchor "com.apple/*" all

DUMMYNET RULES:
dummynet-anchor "com.apple/*" all

INFO:
Status: Disabled                              Debug: Urgent

State Table                          Total             Rate
  current entries                        0               
  searches                               0            0.0/s
  inserts                                0            0.0/s
  removals                               0            0.0/s
Counters
  match                                  0            0.0/s
  bad-offset                             0            0.0/s
  fragment                               0            0.0/s
  short                                  0            0.0/s
  normalize                              0            0.0/s
  memory                                 0            0.0/s
  bad-timestamp                          0            0.0/s
  congestion                             0            0.0/s
  ip-option                              0            0.0/s
  proto-cksum                            0            0.0/s
  state-mismatch                         0            0.0/s
  state-insert                           0            0.0/s
  state-limit                            0            0.0/s
  src-limit                              0            0.0/s
  synproxy                               0            0.0/s
  dummynet                               0            0.0/s

TIMEOUTS:
tcp.first                   120s
tcp.opening                  30s
tcp.established           86400s
tcp.closing                 900s
tcp.finwait                  45s
tcp.closed                   90s
tcp.tsdiff                   30s
udp.first                    60s
udp.single                   30s
udp.multiple                 60s
icmp.first                   20s
icmp.error                   10s
grev1.first                 120s
grev1.initiating             30s
grev1.estblished           1800s
esp.first                   120s
esp.estblished              900s
other.first                  60s
other.single                 30s
other.multiple               60s
frag                         30s
interval                     10s
adaptive.start             6000 states
adaptive.end              12000 states
src.track                     0s

LIMITS:
states        hard limit    10000
app-states    hard limit    10000
src-nodes     hard limit    10000
frags         hard limit     5000
tables        hard limit     1000
table-entries hard limit   200000

OS FINGERPRINTS:
696 fingerprints loaded
launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/spindump.sh /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Generating Spindump into /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Sampling all processes for 10 seconds with 10 milliseconds of run time between samples
Sampling completed, processing symbols...
Spindump analysis written to file /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109/spindump.txt
Done Generating Spin Dump
launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/systemprofile.sh /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Generating Full System Profile into /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Done Generating System Profile
launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/mobilityinfo.sh /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Generating Mobility Info

Please wait, collecting information and statistics

Network data collected to "/Users/Machin/Desktop/mobility-info-02.26.2013.211035.tar.gz"
Copying Mobility Info into /private/tmp/WiFiDiagnosticReport-20130226-2109
Done Generating Mobility Info

Le rapport est constitué de plusieurs fichiers .log :

  SampleDate = "2013-02-26 20:10:01 +0000";
    bssid = "00:11:24:eb:XX:XX";
    channel = 1;
    countryCode = GB;
    interfaceState = 4;
    noise = "-87";
    opMode = 1;
    phyMode = 8;
    rssi = "-45";
    "rssi per chain" =     (
        "-52",
        "-44",
        "-39"
    );
    securityMode = 4;
    ssid = Borne;
    ssidData = <426f726e 65>;
    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 54;

SampleDate = "2013-02-26 20:10:00 +0000";
    collisions = 0;
    "in.errors" = 0;
    "in.packets" = 8;
    "out.errors" = 0;
    "out.packets" = "-13";


----------



## alinf34 (27 Février 2013)

Chez moi (différences avec Renaud / bizarreries) :


launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/pingdfgw.sh
PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=54.861 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=126.770 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.861 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=2.842 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=18.106 ms

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 2.842/41.288/126.770/46.707 ms
launch: curl -sS -m 10 http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html
curl: (6) Could not resolve host: www.apple.com; nodename nor servname provided, or not known (chez Renaud : rien)
launch: host invalid.
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached (chez Renaud : Host invalid. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
launch: nc -zv smtp.me.com 25
nc: getaddrinfo: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
launch: scutil --proxy
<dictionary> {
  ExceptionsList : <array> {
    0 : *.local
    1 : 169.254/16
  }
  FTPPassive : 1
} (chez Renaud : rien)
launch: sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding
launch: sh /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommsDiagnostics.framework/Resources/Scripts/firewall.sh
net.inet.ip.forwarding: 0
65535 allow ip from any to any


*La suite : strictement identique*

--------------------------

*.log :*

 SampleDate = "2013-02-26 19:13:54 +0000";
    bssid = "xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx";
    channel = 9;
    countryCode = "FR "; (GB chez Renaud)
    interfaceState = 4;
    noise = "-96";
    opMode = 1;
    phyMode = 16;
    rssi = "-42";
    "rssi per chain" =     (
        "-49",
        "-52",
        "-50"
    );
    securityMode = 4;
    ssid = "_Nom de ma borne Wi-Fi_";
    ssidData = <xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx xxxx>;
    txPower = 10; (1496)
    txRate = 130; (54)
}{
 SampleDate = "2013-02-26 19:13:53 +0000";
    bssid = "xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx";
    channel = 9;
    countryCode = "FR"; 
    interfaceState = 4;
    noise = "-96";
    opMode = 1;
    phyMode = 16;
    rssi = "-42";
    "rssi per chain" =     (
        "-49",
        "-51",
        "-49" (chez Renaud : rapport de collisions et d'erreurs à la place)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne sais pas analyser ces rapports, mais il est clair (en rouge) que tu n'as pas pu résoudre l'adresse de Apple. 

La seule vraie différence technique que je vois, c'est le Tx power (puissance d'émission) :

1496 chez moi
10 chez toi

La différence est énorme, mais je ne sais pas à quoi elle correspond concrètement : la puissance des cartes Airport internes au Macs n'est pas réglable (vérifié sur le Net).

Je repose la question : tu n'as pas une borne Airport, une Time capsule, ou un autre point d'accès, pour créer un réseau autre que celui de la Livebox ?


----------



## alinf34 (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, ce rapport de 1 à 150 sur *txPower* est effarant.

Si ça correspond à la puissance d'émission/réception du Wi-Fi... de la Livebox (j'espère avoir bien compris, et pas la Wi-Fi du Mac), ça pourrait expliquer pas mal de choses !!!

A noter que j'ai déjà eu des triangles avec point d'exclamation en face de la BAL Orange uniquement, mais très épisodiquement et très furtivement, cela ne m'a jamais inquiété ni gêné connaissant les problèmes de Wi-Fi sous Lion et ML et le débit médiocre dans ma ville.

Maintenant ce sont toutes mes BAL qui ont le triangle, sauf parfois celle d'Orange qui me relève des messages épisodiquement, avec du retard, lorsque le triangle veut bien disparaître un moment.

Un fait nouveau : j'ai déconnecté le Wi-Fi sur mon iPhone pour passer en en 3G et je reçois plein de messages en retard dans mes différentes BAL.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais bon...
Est-ce que c'est une vieille boxe ? Si oui, as tu pensé à appuyer sur le bouton à l'arrière (bouton invité)?


----------



## alinf34 (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour wizzzard,

Au point où mon matériel a repoussé les limites connues de la notion de délire, plus rien dorénavant ne peut apparaître comme une connerie au regard de cette situation 

C'est une Livebox 2, donc récente.
Sur le devant il y a un bouton avec le logo "Wi-fi" qui n'a rien donné, sue le côté gauche le bouton de mise sous tension et à l'arrière un orifice pour le reset avec un trombone.
Non, rien n'a pu résoudre le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Ok attention au reset, c'est pas 3 secondes comme la plus part du temps, c'est 10 secondes...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Intrigué par la différence de Tx power, j'ai fait quelques tests rapides.

Connexion depuis un Macbook Pro 10.8.2, à une (vieille) borne Airport.

Puissance borne 10%, distance 2 mètres :
 securityMode = 4;
    ssid = Borne;
    ssidData = <426f726e 65>;
    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 54;

Puissance borne 100%, distance 2 mètres :

    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 54;

Puissance borne 10%, distance 10 mètres, 1 mur de 70cm en pierre :

    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 36;

Puissance borne 10%, distance 20 mètres, 1 mur de 70cm en pierre :

    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 24;

Et même :

txPower = 1496;
    txRate = *11*;


Placé au même endroit, je me connecte à un autre point d'accès, D-Link, pour lequel je suis à 10 mètres et sans obstacle :

 securityMode = 2;
    ssid = xxxxxx;
    ssidData = <4272756e 6f>;
    txPower = 1496;
    txRate = 54;

On voit que la puissance de la borne, son type, la distance, et la présence on non du mur (70cm, granit) n'ont pas d'impact sur le Tx power : 1496
On pourrait en déduire que le Tx power concerne l'ordinateur et non pas le point d'accès, et d'ailleurs Tx c'est en principe le flux "montant", de l'ordi vers Internet, contrairement au flux "descendant" : Rx.

En revanche on constate que le débit chute de 54 à 36 puis 24 et même 11.

Donc Alain, ton Tx power de 10, c'est quand même étrange, et à mon avis ça concerne le Mac.

Tu n'as toujours pas répondu à ma question : pas d'autre point d'accès, pour tester ?


----------



## alinf34 (27 Février 2013)

@ Wizzzard:

Tu as raison, j'ai à nouveau effectué deux resets longs, mais hélas sans résultat.

J'en ai déduit que soit la panne est matérielle dans la Livebox car non résolvable par un reset, soit elle se situe au niveau de la borne Wi-Fi de l'iMac. Ce n'est qu'une intuition, mais ça me semble logique.

@ Renaud : le problème est que c'est un iMac 27' pas très facile à déplacer.
J'ai une amie qui m'a donné son code WAP, mais elle habite à 10 Km.

Délicat de demander à mes voisins (qui sont dans ma sphère Wi-Fi) de me communiquer leur code WAP.

Ma box est située à environ 1,50 m sur un meuble, sans obstacle.

Donc d'après ton expérimentation et ta déduction le problème se situerait plutôt du côté du Mac.

J'ai testé mon débit descendant à environ 2 Mo sur le site du CNET (mais évidemment en Ethernet) :

http://www.cnetfrance.fr/services/test-adsl/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Quand je parlais de point d'accès, je pensais à une borme Airport ou une Time capsule, ou un autre point d'accès wifi, que tu aurais pu utiliser chez toi, sans déplacer le Mac.

Tu aurais raccordé ce point d'accès à la LB par Ethernet, et créé un nouveau réseau wifi.

Si ça marche : le problème était dans le wifi de la Livebox.

Si ça ne marche pas : le problème est dans le wifi du Mac.

Comme tu as vu dans mon "test", il semble clair que "Tx power" concerne le Mac, puisque la valeur ne bouge pas quelque soient mes conditions de connexion. (en revanche le débit varie fortement, c'est logique).

On pourrait imaginer, par exemple, que ta carte wifi fonctionne, mais plus les antennes.


----------

